# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Mobile Technology Discussions >  Meizu MX3 (should I wait for Ubuntu Edition?)

## huwwevans

Greetings all,  I am thinking of buying a Meizu MX3 phone and want to run Ubuntu on it.  However my current phone is very old (origenal htc desire) and I need a new one rather urgently as it does not have all the functionality it used to.  

Will it be possible to install ubuntu to the phone when it is released if I buy the regular flyme edition now?  How will this effect the money that goes to canonical?  

Thanks,

----------


## grahammechanical

There are 4 references devices being used to develop Ubuntu for phones. They are the Nexus 4, 7 and 10. The images officially provided by the Ubuntu developers are for those devices and only those devices.

Community developers are porting Ubuntu phones/tablets to other devices. Is Meizu MX3 among them?

http://developer.ubuntu.com/start/ub...u-for-devices/

http://developer.ubuntu.com/start/ub...vices/devices/

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices

It is intended that an image of Ubuntu phone be finalized by the end of August (27th, I think) for release to Meizu and BQ to pre-install on their devices. So, retail products of Ubuntu phone will soon be on the market.

I doubt very much if those images will be released for download. Certainly not soon after Meizu and BQ have put Ubuntu phones on the market. It would undermine the deals that Canonical have done with Meizu and BQ. Those two companies are investing a lot in Ubuntu phone and if they make profit and get even a small share of the market then Ubuntu phone will be a success and other devices will follow. 

We can follow developments and ask question by visiting Ubuntu On Air

http://ubuntuonair.com/

The session to watch out for is Ubuntu Engineering LIve. Updates are given as to progress and Ubuntu phones/tablets is very prominent. This was the last session.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O_KN6...oMCChidCJZQruQ

They seem to be held every 2 weeks. Check the calendar. If we are present when the session is live then we can use IRC to ask a question.

Regards.

----------


## 3rdalbum

> Greetings all,  I am thinking of buying a Meizu MX3 phone and want to run Ubuntu on it.  However my current phone is very old (origenal htc desire) and I need a new one rather urgently as it does not have all the functionality it used to.  
> 
> Will it be possible to install ubuntu to the phone when it is released if I buy the regular flyme edition now?  How will this effect the money that goes to canonical?  
> 
> Thanks,


This isn't the answer you want to hear, but: How many Ubuntu MID (Mobile Internet Device) units reached the market? Zero. How many Ubuntu TVs shipped? Zero. How many Ubuntu Edge phones were released? Zero. How many Unity Light tablets? Zero. Phones with Ubuntu For Android? Zero.

Until the Ubuntu MX3 goes on sale, it would be safest to assume that Ubuntu Phones are vapourware.

If you want the MX3 because you think it's a good phone, then buy it. If you just want an MX3 in the hope that it will run Ubuntu Phone, then please change your mind and change your selection criteria. Buy something else that will fit your needs.

If you're looking for recommendations of a good phone, I had an HTC Desire as well and now I'm very happy with my Moto G.

----------


## simosx

> Greetings all,  I am thinking of buying a Meizu MX3 phone and want to run Ubuntu on it.  However my current phone is very old (origenal htc desire) and I need a new one rather urgently as it does not have all the functionality it used to.  
> 
> Will it be possible to install ubuntu to the phone when it is released if I buy the regular flyme edition now?  How will this effect the money that goes to canonical?  
> 
> Thanks,


Meizu will be announcing a new phone, the Meizu MX4 on 2nd Sept. There is a chance there will be an edition of the phone that runs Ubuntu.
I hope you can wait for the announcement date.

----------


## huwwevans

Thanks simosx,  That's good to know.  

I'm wandering now about getting a nexus 4 as this is the development platform for ubuntu phone.  This would probably have to be second hand as it's out of production but it would mean I was able to keep the software as up to date as I felt I wanted to.  What is your opinion on this?

----------

